# Problem with Iomega external hard drive.



## nisei23 (Apr 19, 2008)

I have a 60GB Iomega external hard drive which I use on my Acer PC which has Windows XP Pro. I plugged the drive in today and got nothing, the power light is on but the computer is not reading it, also I can't the drive spinning. I've tried on a different computer and tried it with different USB cables and the result is the same. 

It's possible that the drive has been dropped a couple of times, so maybe this has damaged the drive.

I've read on other forums that mechanical problems can be very difficult to repair. My main concern is not for the actual drive but for the files that are on it, is it possible to retrive the files even if the drive has a mechanical fault?


----------



## johnhook (Apr 23, 2008)

nisei23,

If you tried this external drive on OTHER PCs with no luck and assuming that if the drive has an external AC Adapter which is plugged in and connected - then unfortunately, the drive is DEAD and needs to repaired, exchanged or replaced. If it was working before and is NOT working now on any PC - then it's safe to assume that the drive is dead.

- John


----------



## nisei23 (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks John

Yeah I thought that was the case. I read several things about the "Freezer Method", I live in Thailand so I suspected heat damage. I tried it for an hour and the drive did start to spin but not fast enough for the computer to recognize it. I'm going to try leaving it in there for longer, I've heard that this can make it work long enough for you to copy files from it.


----------

